# help, are these diapers?!?



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

I got a box of hand-me-downs including 2 obvious wool soakers and 2 things I can't figure out. Are there wool tie-on wraps? I am wondering if that is what they are. If so have you seen a picture of how to use them?

Its like a long (about 2 1/2 feet long) thinnish (about 8 inches wide) piece of merino wool with a thick band of of ribbing on one end (almost a third of the length is ribbed), and sewn-on ties in the center.

Gotta love hand-me-downs!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Never heard of it, but sounds interesting! Can you post pics?


----------



## RaggedyAnn (May 30, 2004)

Could it be a Disana Tie Nappy?

http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/org...tie_nappy.html


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

YES!! That is just what it looks like! Thank you so much!!! MDC moms rock.

I'm excited to give it a try. I think I'd better lanolize first though just in case. I don't think its ever been used.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Disana tie nappys are cotton not wool.....maybe a cover if it's wool?


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

I read that web page again, and looked at the diapers some more, and yeah, I think they are cotton, just never washed (they feel sort of "crunchy") and, in my 2-weeks-PP state I just didn't look that carefully at them before asking.

I'm not sure what to think about these but I'll try them for a night diaper system and see how they work for us. I only have 2 so I wonder if it will be worth the learning curve.

Thanks for you help ladies.


----------



## metafisica (Mar 28, 2009)

I cant believe this!!!And I thought I was the only one.








Basically, I have used these diapers, in cotton knit with DS until he started sitting, then the string would just untie, or fall down...Anyhoo, there's a whole story about these diapers. In Serbia, where I come from we refer to them as "Swedish diapers" Apparently Swedish drs. studied African women who carried their babies in sitting positions, and noticed that legs widely spread in babies prevented/improved the hip position/formation







I have no idea if that is true or not, but in Serbia, every newborn baby while still in the hospital gets these diapers to use for the first 15 days or so before swithching to the only other option available, that is to Pampers







. Now, since I'm cloth diapering, my mom brought me tons of these when she came to visit me here, in India, and explained how you put these diapers Serbian style to ensure good hip formation







. Here it goes.

First lay the Swedish diaper with strings down

Then fold into a triangle a prefold diaper (it being Serbia, we ONLY have old fashioned prefolds, read gauze cloth) and put it over the Swedish diaper

Lastly fold yet another prefold in thirds, and then in half to get a rectangle.

Now place the baby on top, fold one part of rectangle between the legs, then pull the down side of triangle between the legs, and triangle sides across, then the Swedish diaper wings come over it, then pull the swedish diaper part with strings from between the legs over it all and bring the strings behind, and then in front where you will finally tie them down









I know it sounds complicated, but actually takes only couple of seconds, it being 3 diapers makes it super absorbent, and the Swedish diaper fits so snugly that no poop escapes...and of course, my son has good hips









He looked a bit weird (in a cute way) with gigantic a$$, and someone even tagged me changing him on face book, while the text underneath the photograph read: weird Serbian diaper







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We used the tie diapers over prefolds or flats mostly at night. they did a great job of keeping the ebf poo off of the wool cover and add to the absorbency of the cotton.


----------

